# Workout



## renemongeau (21 Sep 2019)

Hello,

Are the regulated drugs to increase blood pressure, testosterone levels by 30% and endurance a problem on tests? My workout increases blood vessels size instead of mass. I am working out biceps with weights less than 50 kg. I have acceptable cardio of 75 beats per minute but I do not lift on bench press 350 lbs. I am late for my projects.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

